# A new mate has arrived



## BIG davie H (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi to all, my name is dave, up north in crosby liverpool, hope to get to know you all.


----------



## Strawman (Nov 16, 2005)

owdoo Dave


----------



## BIG davie H (Nov 16, 2005)

Strawman said:
			
		

> owdoo Dave



owdooyoodootoo mate


----------



## chio (Nov 16, 2005)

Evening.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 16, 2005)

ola


----------



## sorearm (Nov 16, 2005)

alright la


----------



## stereotypical (Nov 21, 2005)

Sound mate


----------



## Wookey (Nov 21, 2005)

I used to work at the Crosby Herald in the village. I preferred to live in the much posher Bootle, on account of the fresh air and rolling green fields there.  

Welcome Dave.


----------



## BIG davie H (Nov 21, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I used to work at the Crosby Herald in the village. I preferred to live in the much posher Bootle, on account of the fresh air and rolling green fields there.
> 
> Welcome Dave.



In london at the mo, looking for work, used to work in the brooke pub, and was the licensee of sixty south in south road, still living with mummy in near g&a chippy


----------



## Wookey (Nov 23, 2005)

> In london at the mo, looking for work, used to work in the brooke pub, and was the licensee of sixty south in south road, still living with mummy in near g&a chippy



Heehee, Sixty South rings a bell...I used to drink mainly near the office, that big pub in the village centre.

I used to go out in Waterloo a bit too, had mates there.

Fuck it, I went out all over the damn place, let's be honest.


----------

